

People's Bank of China voiced concern at Bitcoin - jackjm
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.pbc.gov.cn/publish/goutongjiaoliu/524/2013/20131205153156832222251/20131205153156832222251_.html

======
fragsworth
I'm trying to understand two things here and I really can't figure it out.
Help from a Chinese reader to translate the original text would be great.

1) Is the author of this notice (People's Bank of China) actually doing
anything that changes, decides, or enforces the law in China

2) What the hell is the author saying, because the translation is _terrible_
and seems like it can be horribly misinterpreted.

~~~
Svip
This story might clarify it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6853305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6853305)

